# subcooling



## ThatHVACguy (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok so for some reason when I was in trade school they never taught me how to get the subcooling and superheat. They only taught us how weigh it in... I know you gotta get the high side pressure and convert it to temp, and get the temp of the liquid line with a clamp on thermometer and subtract the two. But this hvac buddy app wants the ambient temp outside and the wetbulb temp at the return. Can someone explain please? Do I need those air temps to get subcool???


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Not to get SC or SH. But you do need them to know what your target SH is.


----------



## ThatHVACguy (Jul 6, 2013)

The superheat is always the same if the metering device is a txv correct?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

ThatHVACguy said:


> The superheat is always the same if the metering device is a txv correct?


The SH is fixed, on a TXV. But some are adjustable, so you can change it if need be.


----------

